# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  the portrait

## dreamnoob

well now uploading a drawing i did just a few minutes ago
hour and a half's work

if you havn't guessed its jimi hendrix
and a random doodle.

----------


## panta-rei

That is very good. You do a great job with cloth details.

----------


## dreamnoob

haha, thank you but yea this drawing didnt take all that long about an hour and a half
will post the HUGE jimi hendrix drawing in doing when i finnish it in a few weeks

----------

